# A new kind of bumper?



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-Pack-EEA-Pla...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4147960b04

Has anyone tried out these bumpers? I think these are the cheapest ones I've found yet.

Kris


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

It doesnt say what brand they are, only plastic, Lucky Dog seems to be the preferred brand for staying soft in cold weather, Avery Hexabumpers are nice but dangerous in cold weather ( extremely Hard )
or try this site http://ezrotational.com/ezr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=30

I have about 6 doz of these that are very functional for the price

Good luck


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Try www.i-bumper.com. Life time warranty. Comes with rope.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Mucken&Ducken said:


> Try www.i-bumpers.com. Life time warranty. Comes with rope.


Link doesn't work.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

$40 for 10 (price + shipping) isn't a bad price, but it isn't the cheapest price.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/whpacpotrdu.htmlf

$2.99 each includes rope. Shipping is about $6

These are softer than some of the others out there.


DogsAfield has some for about $3.50 if you order a half dozen or more, which will work out to be about the same price as those you found on Ebay.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry, try this www.i-bumper.com - drop the "s"


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

TN_LAB said:


> $40 for 10 (price + shipping) isn't a bad price, but it isn't the cheapest price.
> 
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/whpacpotrdu.htmlf
> 
> $2.99 each includes rope. Shipping is about $6


I have a dozen of these ones. My shipping was as much as the bumpers, but I am in Canada and it costs a friggin' fortune to get anything shipped up here! The bumpers themselves are ok, not rock hard and not super soft...but the valves are crap! Every valve broke and fell out within 2-3 throws, I was not very impressed 

I mostly use Hexabumpers. A bit more expensive, but my dogs all like them, and I haven't had any break on me yet. When it is below freezing I usually switch to cordura bumpers


----------



## Bklk (Aug 3, 2008)

I just got a set in the mail. They are hard plastic with a hole in the end so you can't use them in water. I don't think I'll buy any more.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

the I bumper is the cat's meow. These are tough, rope is embedded into the rubber and they are chew proof.

My dogs chew the hell out of the soft ones and leave them around the farm and what they dont chew the coyotes do.

I've seen these in use At Joseph McAnn's and they work great.

I'm going to move to these in the spring when I stock up on new ones.


----------



## Erin Lynes (Apr 6, 2008)

I bought a 10 pack of those too - they are hard hard hard and I won't buy them again.


----------



## Matthew Hambright (Dec 6, 2009)

I purchased them from the same ebayer...they are of good quality and the only drawback that I have found is that they dont however come with rope!


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Hambone84 said:


> I purchased them from the same ebayer...they are of good quality and the only drawback that I have found is that they dont however come with rope!





TN_LAB said:


> $40 for 10 (price + shipping) isn't a bad price, but it isn't the cheapest price.
> 
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/whpacpotrdu.htmlf
> 
> ...


I love Ebay, but I would recommend going with something like this from gundogsupply or some other site sponsor.


----------

